# Sekonic Light Meter



## JamesD (Jul 8, 2006)

I purchased a Sekonic L-28c incident light meter today, and it works, and I think I've figured out how to use it, but I'm wondering whether anyone out there knows of any detailed operating instructions for this thing?  It's certainly different than what I'm used to.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 8, 2006)

See ebay # 7630270718. I believe the seller is asking $5 + $5 S&H. Very pretty lady pictured on front of booklet, too.

Your meter dates 1976 at the latest.

[This is from one James to another, by the way.]


----------

